# What is Your Favorite Domestic animal? (other than rats, of course)



## Halie_and_Riley (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine would have to be rabbits. I grew up owning several of them, since I was 6 or 7, that was when I got my first rabbits, Daisy and Buttercup... I've got one named Emma, now.


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

I love all things equine! My appy gelding is my life!


----------



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

I am with jest, all equine! I love my rats but I couldn't live without my two horses


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

My life wouldn't be the same without each and every one of my furry (and scaled) little buddies. I've been an animal person all my life and I'm not going to stop.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm with Gizaz so voted "all". I grew up with all kinds of animals , fish , rabbits , birds , leopard geckos , imperial scorpion , a dog and now my lovely rattys and I loved all of them for different reasons.


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

Pigs! I had a pet pig when I was younger and he was so awesome.


----------



## Andrew273 (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't think you could call them domestic but my tarantulas and scorpions. ;D


----------



## tokyiji (Mar 16, 2009)

Rabbits  I have 2 lops.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

rabbits i had like 16 17 before me and my sisters now my sister has 2


----------



## DarkRose (Mar 22, 2008)

Horses or my fav.


----------



## dodgingflames (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh I love my dogs. My life would not be the same without at least one dog and my rats. Haha


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

i love all animals!


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

Horses are my other passion


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mice are my close second to rats. I adoooore my meeces


----------



## christinac (Mar 31, 2009)

Cats!


----------



## whaturmuva (Apr 14, 2009)

Cats all the way, mine get along so well with my rats.


----------



## Horsesandrats (Jun 7, 2009)

Im agree with the other equine fans. Horses are what my life is made up of


----------



## Snufflez (Sep 9, 2007)

i will be the odd one out..lol.. Cattle.. I have a wierd obbsession with cattle. I love them. I actually study artificial insemination bull catalogs.. like they list all the bulls they have semen from and I like to study to see what carries on to my cows we have at the farm.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Chihuahuas most definitely! All the ones I've had have been complete sweeties! And that yipping thing is bs, none of mine yipped. 

Pocket is my current chi, and the only one that's been full sized. [he's lived longer too]. Turns out, teacup and minis are bred from runts being bred with runts, being bred with runts and so on. And as a result, it's not healthy.

Rambling, haha.


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

It's a tough choice for me, but I'd have to go with dogs. I had 2 Wauzers (half west highland white terrier, half miniature schnauzer) when I lived with my mom. I still Go visit them at least weekly.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I love them all, haha. from wild birds to baby squirrel's I've rescued. And all the tame ones: horses, snakes, cats dogs etc


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm a really big cat person, although I don't own any now. Growing up there were always at least 5 cats at my mother's house plus farm cats. For now I have to be satisfied with volunteering at the animal shelter and playing with the kitties for several hours a week. 

Finally found a boyfriend who's a cat person, too! Don't understand why those are so rare...


----------

